
The Quadrupedal Conjecture - arocke
https://keplerlounge.com/2016/09/15/the-quadrupedal-conjecture/
======
arocke
If the mass of a cheetah were kept constant, would its maximum velocity be
diminished if more pairs of legs were added?

